# Good options for "full sun", need high light



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Greetings all. The last time I was neck deep in aquariums, the t5-Giesemann Middays were all the rage for providing full spectrum light for plants. It's a been a long while, and I looking for light fixtures/bulbs that provide full spectrum light for "high-light" plants. IT's been so long that I can't tell the gimmicks from the real deals anymore. 
What are people using for full-spectrum, sun-mimicking light these days?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

*re: Good options for "full sun", need high light*

i use a 6 bulb 4 foot T5HO fixture with 1 geisman super purple and 5 agrobite full spectrum bulbs


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Good options for "full sun", need high light*

Does the brand of the fixture matter? (For example, there used to be some cheap t5 fixtures from FishNeedIt, but the reflectors were not very good; so if you were trying for a med-high light set up, it was not worth it to get the cheaper fixture. There was another brand that had really good ballasts...but I don't remember the brand anymore.)


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

*re: Good options for "full sun", need high light*

Hi Dave, nice to see you again! What kind of project are you working on?

The LED fixtures have come a long way. There are great equivalents for the T5 HO available. Look at Finnex and Beamswork. And the hydroponic growers have fixtures that give insane amounts of light. I'm going to change the title of your thread so that you will get more recommendations, I hope.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Michael said:


> Hi Dave, nice to see you again! What kind of project are you working on?
> 
> The LED fixtures have come a long way. There are great equivalents for the T5 HO available. Look at Finnex and Beamswork. And the hydroponic growers have fixtures that give insane amounts of light. I'm going to change the title of your thread so that you will get more recommendations, I hope.


Good to see you again, Michael! Yep, definitely need high light. I am working on somewhat of a hydroponic setup. My son wanted to try Venus Flytraps, and so we started researching various carnivorous plants. Seems they thrive on neglect, as long as they have moist-wet feet and lots of light. 
We have a small tray of them in a south window now, and it's working well, but I'd like to set up Sundews in the kitchen where the fruitflies like to congregate in the summer. But for this, I will need substantial lighting, because the only windows in that part of the house are north-facing.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Those plants probably will need more light than is available from aquarium fixtures (except saltwater equipment maybe). I would check out the hydroponics shops.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Michael said:


> Those plants probably will need more light than is available from aquarium fixtures (except saltwater equipment maybe). I would check out the hydroponics shops.


hmmm i think aquarium fixtures is a bit of a stretch, or blanket statement.

Im sure ada aquasky could take care of some fly traps 

if you want specifically a cheaper light for a smaller setup of these, then check out Archea grow lights, meant for aquariums, i use them as pendants for emersed setups.


----------

